# Biggest Hoyt/Easton dealer in Canada



## wolfface

I would like to know who has the largest inventory and sale of Hoyt/Easton Product.


----------



## araz2114

Depends what you want.... The Bow Shop in Waterloo has a very large selection of Hoyt Compounds and Recurves...


----------



## Inukshuk

*The Archer's Nook*

Check out the "Nook". www.archersnook.com


----------



## wolfface

Tried archer nook today didn't have any 2315's and said they stock only a couple hoyt bows and didn't sell many. Also didn't know what propoints were, I guess I am looking for a shop that is more target, and not just hunting, I have already tagged out for the year and need some indoor goodies.


----------



## wolfface

araz2114 said:


> Depends what you want.... The Bow Shop in Waterloo has a very large selection of Hoyt Compounds and Recurves...


May be what i am looking for do you have there contact info.


----------



## cdhunter

you said Canada so try heights archery in Winnipeg, they also have a web site called archery by mail


----------



## araz2114

Hey Wolfface, The Bow Shop is part of "Shooters Choice" in Waterloo. It is a large archery and gun facility. When you call they answer "Shooters Choice" you then need to ask for The Bow Shop as sometimes you get gun guys or gals and sometimes you get bow guys or gals. 
I don't think that they carry propoints... but getting them won't be a problem. As far as 2315's... I am not sure. So much of the arrow business is going to carbon that it is becoming difficult stocking aluminum. I think that they do have some though. 

Ask for Amber.

Tell them Chris sent you.

Their hours are 
Open every day at 10 EST
Mon - Wed close at 6
Thur and Fri close at 8
Sat close at 5
Sunday.... Closed

http://www.bow-shop.com/

The Bow Shop
631 Colby Dr.
Waterloo, Ontario.
N2V 1B4

Toll Free: 1.866.257.7271
Local: 519.746.8139
Fax: 519.746.6394


----------



## Stash

I doubt if anyone except Lancaster will actually stock Pro Points. You can get them direct at http://www.competitionarcheryproducts.com/index.html

Bass Pro in Toronto and Calgary sells 2315 arrows (Gamegetter 340) but not in the X7 which is probably what you want.


----------



## DeathClutch

Arc Elite in Montreal stocks ONLY Target stuff they have pro points and a bunch load of shafts! 

But they carry a lot of carbon express stuff  but Easton does exist not sure if has your size you would have to call Gilbert!


----------



## TeneX

nationalarcherysupply.com stocks both easton arrows and pro points but not hoyt bows. 
give them a try

Allan


----------



## bigdawg

Last time I saw Heights archery carries a ton of Hoyt bows, lots of Easton arrows (2315's) and did carry/stock Pro Points.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey

Calgary Archery center stocks both easton and Hoyt


----------



## Pete731

*www.arcelite.com* is selling a lot of Hoyt bows. He is one if not the biggest seller in Hoyt target color bows in Canada

Visit them, they can ship also.


----------



## lastcall21

I just received my propoints in the mail from heights archery yesterday,,,ordered them last week.


----------



## ZarkSniper

wolfface said:


> Tried archer nook today didn't have any 2315's and said they stock only a couple hoyt bows and didn't sell many. Also didn't know what propoints were, I guess I am looking for a shop that is more target, and not just hunting, I have already tagged out for the year and need some indoor goodies.


I'm pretty sure the Nook has 2315 X7 Cobalts in stock....but they have no Propoints. I've only ever walked in and seen them stocked at one place, and that was Lancaster.

1-519-455-3021
When you call, ask for Eric


----------



## 10 X

*HEIGHTS/one stop shop*

The spot to shop for Hoyt is no other place better than "Heights" in Winnipeg. If by chance the owner Ron isn't in, the rest of his staff are excellent to deal with and will go the extra mile to help you out. It is probably the only place in Winnipeg where you will have Hoyt staff shooters "IN HOUSE", which are always happy to help you out. 
Just an all out great place.
10X


----------



## wolfface

I called a few places, decided to try Heights Archery. They had the points in stock, but were waiting on the 2315's. There prices were a touch high, but wow they were at my door lightings fast. I placed this order, after I placed an order from lancaster, Lancaster is still trying to figured out my shipping


----------



## 10 X

wolfface said:


> I called a few places, decided to try Heights Archery. They had the points in stock, but were waiting on the 2315's. There prices were a touch high, but wow they were at my door lightings fast. I placed this order, after I placed an order from lancaster, Lancaster is still trying to figured out my shipping


Good to hear everything went well. 

Keep them in the X ring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## 10 X

wolfface said:


> I called a few places, decided to try Heights Archery. They had the points in stock, but were waiting on the 2315's. There prices were a touch high, but wow they were at my door lightings fast. I placed this order, after I placed an order from lancaster, Lancaster is still trying to figured out my shipping


Good to hear everything went well. 

Keep them in the X ring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

